
U.K. Police Will Soon Be Able to Search Through U.S. Data Without Asking a Judge - sarcasmatwork
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/uk-police-will-soon-be-able-search-through-us-data-without-asking-judge
======
growlist
> In colonial times, the British military used general warrants to search
> through houses and seize property. This practice was part of what fueled the
> American Revolution, and formed the basis for the 4th Amendment to the U.S.
> Constitution.

Well I wouldn't worry too much - the US won't hand over the American woman
that forgot she was in the UK, drove on the wrong side of the road and in so
doing annihilated a poor unsuspecting 19 year old motorcyclist, so I think
you're safe from redcoats knocking at the door in the middle of the night.

~~~
ta999999171
Wish I could downvote.

Five Eyes is laughing at you.

------
tluyben2
It will be hard to fight this. Even if fighting it now, it will happen at some
point in the (near) future anyway. And it will broaden.

The big problem is that most people (voters) will simply say; catching
terrorists (or criminals in general) is good, they do not care about losing a
bit of privacy! Maybe they would care if they knew all the consequences?

In Spain you cannot film public spaces (cctv or otherwise) without permission
of the persons you film, owners of cars you film etc. The fines are pretty
high. The mayors of towns around here have been fighting the police (not the
normal police but the Guardia) from putting up cctv to catch criminals. And
with success; no cameras anywhere where I am, in any of the towns around me.
If someone hangs one up at their house that points to the street, they will
pay fines and have to remove it; they drive around and check.

Law enforcement is not as strictly held to the privacy laws but they also
cannot do what they want; they need permission, the equipment is costly as it
needs to be stored in ways that protects the public and accessing it is very
restricted to actual crimes in the location.

The people ‘in the bars’ are against all of this; they want cctv cams
everywhere (with facial recognition if they know what it is) they can be put
to catch burglars and robbers. So it will happen eventually. Not today, but
soon-ish, when there is enough pressure by voters.

~~~
bmking
Which part of Spain are you referring to? Because at least in Valencia I was
surpassed to find a ton of cctv in public spaces like parks and busy streets.

------
9dev
As a European, I find that a bit amusing, though begrudgingly so. We non-US
citizen are in that situation since ever, because the American agencies simply
don't care about the rights of foreigners. That didn't seem to bother US
citizens at all, as long as "terrorists" could be stopped. I'm struggling to
be too emphatic about you guys now.

~~~
mattchamb
My thoughts exactly as a non-american. I just find this amusing and all I can
say is welcome to the club of being spied on with impunity.

~~~
ta999999171
If you think your government isn't collecting as much as they can, then,
you're likely mistaken.

~~~
9dev
But that is not the point. The point is being spied on by a foreign government
with a slight superiority complex. The point is that there isn't anything we
can do about it, contrary to our home country, where we can vote for our
desired policy.

------
seibelj
The NSA is allowed to search all foreigner’s data without any warrant - it’s
open season for those hunters. Only makes sense, and is fair, for foreign
countries to do the same. We need some serious release of a US politician’s
google searches to fix this problem.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
The cynic in me says that wouldn't even fix the problem.

------
lysp
Wonder how long it take for US police to ask UK police to do a search for
them?

Or if that's actually be design.

~~~
baybal2
If you haven't heard, this is how Xkeyscore scheme is said to work to dodge
4th amendment:

US lets UK spies read US wiretaps they legally cannot, and construct dossiers
from them. Then the UK side does the same.

Both then share the resulting work with each other.

~~~
wbl
Do you have proof?

~~~
newsgremlin
The intelligence services of both countries that openly admit they cooperate
with each other, they just don't say to what degree. Also Five eyes, which has
been operating since the 1940s.

------
grizzles
This data / capability is worth at least tens of billions. From a purely cold
calculation perspective, the UK could if desired use this data in a myriad
number of ways to extract lucrative financial value. The US could too but
because of the disproportionate size of the respective economies, I'd much
rather be the on shortstack side of this kind of deal.

------
BubRoss
I'm ok with this if I can have access to all of the UK and US politicians' and
all their associates' real time communications data.

